# INFP or INFJ?



## INSANiTY (Dec 16, 2011)

I feel as if I relate more with INFJs on this forum than the INFPs but at first when I discovered the personality types, I was shocked as to how much I related with the INFPs, but now that I have a better understanding of the system I started to question it and realized that I may be in fact an INFJ. But every couple of months I start to switch back and forth between the two and really I just want a definite answer.

I tried to understand the cognitive functions at one point and that's when I knew there could be no doubt that I wasn't an INFJ but then I realized that I procrastinate a lot. So really I just don't know anymore.

*Questionnaire:

**0*. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

*Well I am suffering from Generalized Anxiety Disorder

**1*. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.











*I like this photo because it has a mysterious type of feel to it*





*2*. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
*
Inside "I knew something like this was going to happen. Welp, looks like this is the end"
Outside "Well this sucks"*



*
3*. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*
Definitely not feeling it. I came to solely enjoy the music. If my friends want to go they can, and I'll try to find someone I know to see if they can take me home.*




*
4*. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
*Inside "You can't get mad at an opinions (or a lack of knowledge)"
Outside: Shrug it off*




*5*. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*If I understand the question correctly, again shrug it off and not get mad*




*6*. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change? 
*Always try to be nice to everyone no matter who it is. I can't stand mean people and I will be friendly until someone gives me a reason not to be.*




*7.* a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*A. I may not respond if someone tells me something and I may appear that I'm not listening, but I always hear you. 
*
*I like to help but hate to be mentioned

And I disappear quite a bit but I'm always easy to find.
**
B. How distant I put myself from people. 
*


*8*. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*I'm starting to more often since they are always in the back of my mind and I can't shake them.*

*


9*. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*a. Knowledge. I love to learn and even if I suck at it I'm still glad I learned it. If it wasn't so expensive I would love to learn everything possible about philosophy and psychology.
*
*b. Interacting with people. Everything would be better if everyone was a little bit quieter.*




*10*. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
*I have such a large mind completely filled with ideas, thoughts and stories but hardly any words come out and I don't talk to anyone about those things. Even close friends and family don't know what goes on with me most of the time. 

Why? I feel if I share too much they may steal my ideas for some sort of personal gain, they may think I'm suffering from psychosis. Also I feel as if people don't really care and if they genuinely do care, I still won't say much because the person has no idea what's in store for them. It really is an all or nothing and so far no one is worthy yet.*


----------



## DecadentDisCordis (Dec 17, 2012)

If you have a 'just roll with it attitude, your a P. If you have a plan for everything of everyday and stick to it, your a J. Over simplified, but meh.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I would lean with INFP so far


Yeah, I would say INFP


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Everyone always says to study the functions. INFP: Fi,Ne
INFJ: Ni, Fe. 
For me, the easiest way to tell was to look at Fe vs Fi. 
I suggest you read this:
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-articles/126361-conundrum-infj-vs-infp.html
Good luck!*


----------



## INSANiTY (Dec 16, 2011)

This is hard! I read the post and I do like to keep the peace as but it feels right to keep the peace between two people though.


----------



## Slimblue (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm thinking INFP... just the kind of peaceful vibe in your initial post I guess


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I see way to much Fi'ish statements in your post.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Either INFP or ISFP, but not INFJ.


----------



## INSANiTY (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I haven't ruled out completely that I could be an ISFP...
I just want to be sure of what I am at this point.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

INFJ and INFP are not just one letter off... they can be worlds apart in terms of personality:

Fi Ne Si Te
Ni Fe Ti Se

so, yeah, same functions but all in opposing attitudes and swapped up a bit. This means they will both prioritize things conceptual, high-level and principled but will do so quite differently. While the INFP will jump onto new ideas just to 'try them on' and 'see what sticks', often coming across as brazen in their views (or frustratingly ambiguous) but ultimately wanting to entertain all ideas and all perspectives seen (that seem valuable). On the flipside the INFJ will try to gather as much external info to come to a well-formed intelligent conclusion about what philosophy or perspective is best... not as interested in brainstorming, preferring to internalize and determine for themselves, within themselves, using what is apparent to them, the truth of the matter. 

I've noticed this a lot in NP vs NJ when writing papers for school. Often, NPs will start a paper about some controversial subject not necessarily able to determine how they feel about it and wanting to see all the sides. They also may only research for inspiration to kick-start their Ne musings or even gather proof AFTER writing the paper. In the end, they are going to take pride in a devil's advocate view - content that all the different perspectives were addressed and that the reader would finish the paper less certain of their previous views, whatever they were - or maybe aware of a minority view not often considered. The NJ would be driven to determine a solution and will probably research up front until they have excluded the falsehoods or incorrect perspectives from the issue, and will use the paper as a vehicle to express a well-considered and correct view, taking pride in the hope that others will be edified and enlightened by it. As journalists (or forum posters), NJ are more often take a 'policing' role and can be seen as either pillars of reliable information and common sense, or as pedantic idealogues - while NP will often resist or reject what they see as 'too much consensus', lamenting all the perspectives or possibilities that have been unnecessarily excluded.

I've noticed this in the current gun control debate. NJ and NP both certainly have opinions on the matter, but it seems that the many NP types I know spend a lot of effort subverting the entrenched perspectives of both sides.... often obfuscating or understating their own opinions, or even seeming to have inconsistent views (cherry-picking). I see a lot of sarcasm and use of hyperbole or absurdity to show the ridiculousness of people's extreme perspectives - presumably in hopes that those people will question those perspectives. The NJ types will often just post research and facts and let them speak for themselves - usually very reputable (though very editorial) articles or moderate anecdotes all supporting one definitive perspective. If a debate picks up, the NFJ comes in with a fairly matter-of-fact but well-considered point of view (they often seem like they aren't offering subjective opinion so much as informing you of reality)... which tends to be informative or gently corrective. If an NFP gets into the debate, they are more likely to employ hyperbole or passionate diatribes, again in an effort to shake people out of their limited perceptions. NP is much more likely to over-state something and later apologize... while the NJ is less likely to over-state something but also less likely to feel a need to apologize if others think they have. I've even seen NPs deliberately overstate something I know they don't believe in half as strongly as they suddenly seem to, just to spurn debate or make a point... and I suspect an NJ would be much less inclined to do such a thing.

@_armyofdreamers_ should read this. 
@_Acerbusvenator_ - in writing this post I am suddenly seeing you as an example of the NJ. Uh oh.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

arkigos said:


> On the flipside the INFJ will try to gather as much external info to come to a well-formed intelligent conclusion about what philosophy or perspective is best... not as interested in brainstorming, preferring to internalize and determine for themselves, within themselves, using what is apparent to them, the truth of the matter.


Clarify please,


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

It's growing on you @arkigos roud:
Unsure about what I should add tho, read through your post quite fast and it seemed to sum it up quite well. I mean, most I know IRL think I'm an INTP or something because of the stereotype that INTPs are the people who like to dig to the bottom of things, but knowing an INTP then I'd say I dig a bit deeper... that is why I never get to have nice things :sad: 
Ignorance is bliss :laughing:
I often give questions because I want to test the intellect of people to put it bluntly, or rather I make a question with few correct answers and you can either impress me or I think you're being funny (in a kinda negative way). Made a thread like that yesterday: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/132592-existence-personality-types.html so far then 2 people have passed and 2 people have failed.
@myjazz is also a good example of INFJ tho, even if we don't always agree...

Seems like @INSANiTY is more between INFP and ISFP atm tho and I mean, ISFPs are more "present" so to speak in the environment, they got an extraverted sensing to observe the world with. INFPs got Ne, but it isn't as good as Se when it comes to details (thus my INTP friend passed a sign for 4 years before he noticed that it was there while it took me like 1 day or so).


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

@arkigos
Thanks for mentioning me in that. If this was an example of Ne and Ni (which I assume it is), I definitely use Ni. (And my INFx friend suddenly appears much more INFP to me). Glad you made sure I'd see it!

I would give some input on @INSANiTY but I don't feel that I have enough knowledge to offer an opinion quite yet. I could say what vibe I believe he gives off, but "vibes" aren't accurate enough to determine someone's type.


----------



## INSANiTY (Dec 16, 2011)

armyofdreamers said:


> @_arkigos_
> Thanks for mentioning me in that. If this was an example of Ne and Ni (which I assume it is), I definitely use Ni. (And my INFx friend suddenly appears much more INFP to me). Glad you made sure I'd see it!
> 
> I would give some input on @_INSANiTY_ but I don't feel that I have enough knowledge to offer an opinion quite yet. I could say what vibe I believe he gives off, but "vibes" aren't accurate enough to determine someone's type.


But I want to know!


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@*INSANiTY if what I wrote didn't resonate on either side with you, you should consider that you are neither type. I think the suggestion of ISFP is a good starting point. Look into it and tell us what you think.
@myjazz


 





(brain puke I used to get to the TLDR)
I just meant that NJ types typically internalize the process of determining their stance on an issue. For example, I will have some theory in my brain that presents itself as truth... meaning, that if the other person were to accept it, they would be committing themselves to it as it were True. Let's take MBTI as an example... I presented it to an INFJ recently and everyone in the room was acting, like I was, that this theory was to be accepted as fact. Suddenly, this INFJ was being fed all this new info and essentially asked if they agreed with it. I would say that an INFP would, after 2 hours sitting in a diner learning about type theory, be willing to say "yes, that's true". However, for an INFP that's no big deal because these sorts of things can be tried on and worn and taken off, or cherry-picked from, or modified, or amended. Now, I have presented MBTI to probably 7? NJ types, several being INFJ, and each one of them listened and nodded and listened but were very uncomfortable jumping on the bandwagon. "Okay, well, I'll have to think about that..." would be a common thing they would all say.... they would typically either avoid the awkward moment where others were jumping in and they were not... or they'd come out and say it "It sounds like a nice theory but I think I'll have to look into it." One ENFJ friend of mine deferred judgment for years... 

I am sure you are, assuming you are an INFJ, in a similar state right now. You need to internalize new concepts. INFJs I think are doubly uncomfortable with statements about themselves. I have had many (all of them I've typed in person?) balk at me doing a cold read on them and explaining how and why they are INFJ. It's was very off-putting for them... unlike any other type I've done that to. They reacted with a sort of "..that's great and may even be true, but you'll have to forgive me if I defer judgment for now.." and healthy dose of skepticism, sometimes bordering on dismissiveness (ENTJ was the worst). It's almost like just accepting another persons premise as presented is distasteful. It must first be internalized, held up the the mighty Ni - then when the NJ comes back, they state what they have accepted as if it were simply transcribing the writing on the wall .... it's hard to describe, I guess. 




TLDR - NJs razor scrutinize all concepts or theories presented to them and must internalize and ruminate on any concept sometimes at length and with great care before stating it as fact (and can be very uncomfortable accepting a premise even in a hypothetical) ... but when they do, they speak as if it were the most obvious and self-evident thing - often leaving the other person feeling like they'd missed a memo... like this is something they should already know. This often gives a sense in debates of the NJ being the pillar/anchor that the NP struggles to impress upon or dislodge... or an unimpressed judge you are trying to explain your crime to. Having that feeling is often expressed to me by NPs about NJs.*


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

arkigos said:


> It's almost like just accepting another persons premise as presented is distasteful. It must first be internalized, held up the the mighty Ni


That's an excellent insight. Thank you.

In high school, I sailed through geometry but struggled pretty badly with pre-calculus because it was taught as algorithms rather than concepts. My (ISTJ) mother shook her head and said, "If you don't understand something, you don't accept it." Subtext: stop thinking so much and follow the instructions.

I had a similar experience years later when programming in an object-oriented language (C++) for the first time. "There is no way that this thing is going to compile," I said to myself. The compiler proved me wrong. 

I'm naturally suspicious of ideas that come from someone else. Even you, @arkigos. It's almost like an organ recipient rejecting the transplant because it's too foreign. For me, part of the maturing process has been developing the discipline to suspend my prejudice and attempt to understand _why _someone else thinks a certain idea is valuable -- _before_ I send the idea itself off to my overgrown Ti for processing. It feels unnatural, but it prevents me from discarding ideas too soon.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

arkigos said:


> *
> I just meant that NJ types typically internalize the process of determining their stance on an issue. For example, I will have some theory in my brain that presents itself as truth... meaning, that if the other person were to accept it, they would be committing themselves to it as it were True. Let's take MBTI as an example... I presented it to an INFJ recently and everyone in the room was acting, like I was, that this theory was to be accepted as fact. Suddenly, this INFJ was being fed all this new info and essentially asked if they agreed with it. I would say that an INFP would, after 2 hours sitting in a diner learning about type theory, be willing to say "yes, that's true". However, for an INFP that's no big deal because these sorts of things can be tried on and worn and taken off, or cherry-picked from, or modified, or amended. Now, I have presented MBTI to probably 7? NJ types, several being INFJ, and each one of them listened and nodded and listened but were very uncomfortable jumping on the bandwagon. "Okay, well, I'll have to think about that..." would be a common thing they would all say.... they would typically either avoid the awkward moment where others were jumping in and they were not... or they'd come out and say it "It sounds like a nice theory but I think I'll have to look into it." One ENFJ friend of mine deferred judgment for years...
> 
> I am sure you are, assuming you are an INFJ, in a similar state right now. You need to internalize new concepts. INFJs I think are doubly uncomfortable with statements about themselves. I have had many (all of them I've typed in person?) balk at me doing a cold read on them and explaining how and why they are INFJ. It's was very off-putting for them... unlike any other type I've done that to. They reacted with a sort of "..that's great and may even be true, but you'll have to forgive me if I defer judgment for now.." and healthy dose of skepticism, sometimes bordering on dismissiveness (ENTJ was the worst). It's almost like just accepting another persons premise as presented is distasteful. It must first be internalized, held up the the mighty Ni - then when the NJ comes back, they state what they have accepted as if it were simply transcribing the writing on the wall .... it's hard to describe, I guess.
> ...


So what you meant to say was INFJ's and INTP's in the statement I quoted for clarity


"On the flipside the INFJ will try to gather as much external info to come to a well-formed intelligent conclusion about what philosophy or perspective is best... not as interested in brainstorming, preferring to internalize and determine for themselves, within themselves, using what is apparent to them, the truth of the matter."


----------



## INSANiTY (Dec 16, 2011)

I read the functions carefully for INFJ, INFP and ISFP and also looked at the Sensing vs Intuition description, I don't think I could be an ISFP, well I kinda see it but not as often as INFP. I think I am an INFP, but I second guess it so much for some reason.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

myjazz said:


> So what you meant to say was INFJ's and INTP's in the statement I quoted for clarity
> 
> 
> "On the flipside the INFJ will try to gather as much external info to come to a well-formed intelligent conclusion about what philosophy or perspective is best... not as interested in brainstorming, preferring to internalize and determine for themselves, within themselves, using what is apparent to them, the truth of the matter."


Rereading this statement (without context) I realize that it could very easily apply to any strong introverted function. So, yes, standing alone it's true but not useful for the purposes of delineating Ni from Ne ... again, because an Fi or Ti user might see it as applicable to themselves. 

That being the case, it's not a useful statement and could even be misleading. 

I do take pleasure, however, in your razor scrutiny and the feeling I get of trying to explain my crime to you. Where would I be if not for the Vulcan eyebrow of you damnable good-for-nothing NJs.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

INSANiTY said:


> I read the functions carefully for INFJ, INFP and ISFP and also looked at the Sensing vs Intuition description, I don't think I could be an ISFP, well I kinda see it but not as often as INFP. I think I am an INFP, but I second guess it so much for some reason.


That's usually bias 

Check this out tho: http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/135-MBTI-Form-of-the-Inferior
and simulatedworld's description here: http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/273-MBTI-Closer-Examination-of-Feeling-and-Thinking



> Fe/Ti prompts us to deal with ethics and morality collectively, according to a more generalized standard that we can all agree to be bound by, while dealing with logic and impersonal ideas in a more individualized and subjective way, seeking only to find what makes sense logically to the individual.
> 
> Te/Fi prompts us to deal with logic and impersonal ideas collectively, according to a more generalized objective standard which we can all agree to use to quantify and measure impersonal ideas by the same method, while dealing with ethics according to an internalized and subjective standard, seeking only to find what feels right to the individual.
> 
> ...


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

INSANiTY said:


> I just don't know anymore


Don't let what I said be of any confusion.
I was using generalized views to go with the generalized ideas you put forth. To put short don't just go by generalized concept's of what it is.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

INSANiTY said:


> I just don't know anymore


Well, you know for certain that you are an IFP, right?
Just sense what feels right and choose the other. :laughing: (the one that feels right is usually your bias)


----------



## DaRick (Jan 24, 2013)

My thoughts are in red



INSANiTY said:


> I feel as if I relate more with INFJs on this forum than the INFPs but at first when I discovered the personality types, I was shocked as to how much I related with the INFPs, but now that I have a better understanding of the system I started to question it and realized that I may be in fact an INFJ. But every couple of months I start to switch back and forth between the two and really I just want a definite answer.
> 
> I tried to understand the cognitive functions at one point and that's when I knew there could be no doubt that I wasn't an INFJ but then I realized that I procrastinate a lot. So really I just don't know anymore.
> 
> ...




I would say you're an INFP with only a few T traits. I don't reckon you're an ISFP - my Dad is an ISFP and he has far more interest in doing hands-on things, like working on his various projects around the house. I wouldn't say he has much interest in philosophy or psychology. 

To everyone else wondering whether they're an INFJ or INFP, you're probably an INFP. It is statistically more likely. Plus I can speak from experience - I thought I might have been an INFJ until yesterday. 

Hope this helps. :happy:


----------

